# Manuals, Parts?



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Getting a 2005 Keystone Outback 23RS. Anyone know where one can get manuals and parts? Right now, the right side "wheel skirt" is broken and flopping. Not sure I can repair that plastic, probably needs replacement. And whatever else I run into.

Info?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on the new to you 23RS and welcome to Outbackers!! The manuals are kind of generic, but you can download one here --> Keystone Owners Manual. You should most likely be able to purchase any needed parts from your local RV dealer. If you provide the dealer with the VIN, they would be able to look up and source many of the parts. Although I haven't needed to order any parts from them yet, I did bookmark this place a couple of years ago just in case --> Trekwood RV Parts.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

H2oSprayer said:


> Congratulations on the new to you 23RS and welcome to Outbackers!! The manuals are kind of generic, but you can download one here --> Keystone Owners Manual. You should most likely be able to purchase any needed parts from your local RV dealer. If you provide the dealer with the VIN, they would be able to look up and source many of the parts. Although I haven't needed to order any parts from them yet, I did bookmark this place a couple of years ago just in case --> Trekwood RV Parts.


Thanks for the info!

I'm getting this from a divorced woman, and she didn't sound overly confident about the workings of the trailer last night when I looked at it. Extolled it's virtues camping, but her daughter knew more about operation, and she wasn't sure of several questions I had. Once I get it in my hands, I'll probably be digging around for all the other manuals (refrigerator, water heater, A/C, heat, etc.) She is taking it to a dealer today to have everything checked over before I buy it and take delivery of it. Guess I need to buy a temp tag from the dealer when I get it too. So - while they will "check it out", I'll be going over things with a fine tooth comb after I get it. I think it will be worth it - we got a pretty good deal on it, as she wants to downsize RIGHT FREAKIN' NOW, and move down to Texas in the next couple weeks, and doesn't want to take it, or pay to store it.

I've had a couple pop-ups before, and when growing up, parents had a couple TTs "back in the day". So I know the basic ropes (trying to remember a few others - some of that stuff was nearly 40 years ago). So, I may have a long list of "how do I" questions in a couple days. Things like:

I assume the fridge 3way setting is on the outside - per every other one I've seen, and I'll have to really check before using propane (wasps/bugs)
does the water holding tank have a bypass valve? (i.e. run off hose inlet only, or fill tank from hose - then run off tank, or ....)
I assume a standard 40PSI pressure limiter is sufficient for the water inlet
how to light the pilot for the heater (again, I assume from what I saw the heater is on the "utility" side of the trailer (wasps/bugs again)
where is the hot water drain plug to flush and check anode? (betting this has NEVER been replaced or inspected....)
disinfecting fresh water system (I assume a 5-10% bleach mixture in water - let it sit, and run it through everything until the holding tank is dry?)
general outside/inside maintenance. Several of the plastic items (handholds, etc.) on the outside are oxidizing - can they be cleaned up and then painted with Krylon plastic paint to freshen their look?
the wheel skirt on one side is broken (honestly - very cheaply hung - not near enough screws or meat under the screws). Not sure if it can be "plastic welded", or some space age huckem pucky will fix it (stiffener behind the cracked area - long crack about 12" long, and screw mount at rear is totally broken off.

Stuff like that - and many other items I'm sure.

Anyway, unit appears to have "central" heat (air too?). Ducts in floor. Owner said it has "central air/heat", but I'm betting it's still just a roof unit A/C on a 23' unit, and just forced air heat from the floor.

Hoping to get it in a day or two - then we can take the grandkids to the lake for this weekend. They love to camp (don't all kids?).


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Replies in red below.



TimU said:


> [*]I assume the fridge 3way setting is on the outside - per every other one I've seen, and I'll have to really check before using propane (wasps/bugs) - Fridge is only 2-way, AC or Propane but both modes require the 12vdc system to be working for the controls.
> [*]does the water holding tank have a bypass valve? (i.e. run off hose inlet only, or fill tank from hose - then run off tank, or ....) - Yes it has a bypass but it is two different connection points not a valve.
> [*]I assume a standard 40PSI pressure limiter is sufficient for the water inlet - Yes
> [*]how to light the pilot for the heater (again, I assume from what I saw the heater is on the "utility" side of the trailer (wasps/bugs again) - No pilot, it direct ignition for the fridge, water heater and furnace.
> ...


----------

